# FREE silver in the MAIL no joke



## anycreekdrift (Apr 4, 2008)

Recently (4 weeks ago) I received a simple card in the mail about a silver investing report. Usually I never respond to unsolicited offers from anyone, but this one caught my eye. They were going to send me a Free silver investing report. That alone really wasn't a selling point for me, but there was another sentence that caught my eye. 

"We will send you a FREE 1oz silver .9999 proof if you promise to read the report cover to cover."

There were also limitations to this as first come first served limit one report per household address, etc. The normal stuff.

Needles to say I was still very skeptical who wouldn't be silver was trading above $20.00USD per troy oz. I thought to myself the worst that could happen is someone else will have my address and E-mail and I'll get more junk mail and such. Although a free oz of silver sounds nice.

I filled out the card in it's entirety and sent it off to the tune of $0.41USD. Late last week I received a full size manila envelope upon opening it I found about 20 pages of material to read as well as a 1989 1oz Canadian silver maple $5.00 proof .9999 in a airtight.:shock: 

"NO KIDDING" I said to myself I just purchased a ounce of silver for $0.41. There was also that report in there which I did sit down and read during my morning cups coffee.

I lent the report to my father there is a contact number on it to call as well as an address. I assume anyone could request the report with the added bonus as time permits. If anyone requests it I'll post the contact info tomorrow, If you do order the report please post if you received the free 1oz of silver. Just to see how much of this FREE silver they have laying around :lol: .

Hopefully this post is in the right forum area.


----------



## Arcani (Apr 4, 2008)

yes please post info, lets hit em hard lol


----------



## JustinNH (Apr 4, 2008)

Im game


----------



## anycreekdrift (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok, here is the info 

Investment Rarities Incorporated
7850 Metro Parkway
Minneapolis, MN 55425

1-800-328-1860

www.investmentrarities.com 

Probably the best way to get the free bullion is to call and request the offer for the silver investment guide titled "silver Unleashed" and ask about the free offer for the free 1oz silver. 

Let me know!!


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 1, 2008)

Buuuu, Buuuuu, Buuuuu,

Only for a select few people does that offer apply. Better give us the pin number so we can try again....

Liberty


----------



## gorfman6154 (Jul 28, 2009)

I just wanted to update this post. It looks as though they have restarted the offer for a free 1 oz. Silver Eagle. :lol: I hope more of the forum members can take advantage of this offer. My thanks to all of the forum members, especially the conerstones of this forum. I won't list names, but you know who you are. Thanks, you guys and gals are great!!! gorfman6154


----------



## Strider (Aug 9, 2009)

so...you pay less than a dollar and claim silver that costs more that it should?


----------

